# cause of stress bars?



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

Tsuka has a few and he has had some issues molting again, and its a heavy molt again. hes had some as a baby, but he came from a rough environment.

its been super super hot lately, could this be a factor in them? he eats seeds, pellets, veggies (carrots and broccoli are his favourite), and toast with red palm oil put on it. 

the brown feather on his wing is a baby feather still (2.5 years old and he still has baby feathers lol) and it shows a bad stress bar when he was a baby

the new tail feather came in with a few stress bars, he has been landing on his tail a lot and busting up his tail... so perhaps it was damaged when he did that when it was growing in... and hes got two other new feathers with a stress bar.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

It could be anything that has stressed him during his molt...maybe moving him and Dally back together, the heat, busting his tail feathers, changes in the environment. It could be just one thing or a combination of things that cause stress bars.

Good thing none of the boys are heavily molting or they'd have stress bars all over them from being in the smaller cage.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i hate molting i really do. he looks so rough lately because hes molting so heavy.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I've been told it can also happen if there's damage to the feather while it's still in the shaft. So if he even preened too hard/too early, then that could probably cause it as well.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ok then its nothing to worry so much about unless he starts completely getting more


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Exactly. I think you've got plenty of perfectly reasonable explanations.


----------

